# Because You Asked



## ggrizzard (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello.
I found this site a few months ago while looking for sailboat info. This winter I have been working on several projects on my 1979 Hunter 30, which I bought new, and thought I could get some good feedback from other experienced sailors. 

Over the years, I have rebuilt the Yanmar, installed a Racor water filter system and a new hot water heater with recirculating engine water, rewired the 12v system, made an emergency tiller so that, should the wheel steering fail, I don't have to pull the wheel, and the tiller can be tied to a self steering rig. I also have removed the original pressurized alcohol stove and replaced it with an Origo 2 burner and a convection microwave. I have re-faired the keel/hull joint, removed blisters, and painted the hull. I also rigged a Faraday cage from the shrouds to the keel. Right now I'm having the fresh water tank removed and a new Ronco tank installed.

I lived aboard when first bought, as I couldn't afford rent and AND a boat payment. I have sailed her from the Chesapeake, to the Gulf and to the Bahamas. I have weathered hurricanes on the St. Johns River & Tampa Bay, Florida and the "Storm of the Century", back in the nineties, in Green Turtle, Abaco. Over the past 40 years I have sailed other boats all over the Caribbean and the Gulf. Currently I'm on the mid Fla east coast and looking for anyone who would like to sail a day or a month.

I served in the U.S. Navy and am a retired Commercial pilot.

A final note to the Nattering Nabobs:
MaineSail has seen my posts on SBO.com for years under the same sign-on name.


----------



## MMR (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

welcome G

pardon our collective concern. we've been accused of posting naked children pictures, etc by that guy. we're a bit defensive at the moment.

thanks for your patience in all this 'stuff'. 

X


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome to Sailnet!

Sounds like quite an accomplishment with all the upgrades to your boat. Do you plan to keep her for much longer?

Let's see some pictures of your boat!

David


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome to Sailnet. It is great having you around. If you have any questions or issues, please let me or one of the other mods know.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## ggrizzard (Jan 19, 2009)

Here are some pics taken before I learned how to use lighting and focus.  

I guess I'll need to take some new ones after they install the new tank.  

And, NO, I won't be selling. 

After 30 years, I think I'll plan a Viking funeral! 

But maybe if you're really quick with a fire extinguisher...
:chaser :laugher :laugher


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Welcome to Sailnet. Great pics and nice looking boat! You said you have rewired the 12V, I would be interested in how your system is setup now, and whether it is working for well for you. I am about to redo the whole electrical system on my similarly sized boat. 

I do apologise for my 'paranoia' as I think you put it in the other forum. Good to have you here.


----------



## ggrizzard (Jan 19, 2009)

*Highly Wired*

Rewiring became necessary as I added new items, i.e., 
fans, masthead tricolor/anchor light, gps, vhf, new running lights, 
spot light, stereo, 12v outlets, Microwave oven, 115v cabin light, etc.
I used the existing switch panel, which had room for expansion, 
but for ease of service, I added a new ground bus bar. 
I used 12 ga, marine version of Romex for the 115v system, 
as Hunter used 'hard wire', which is no good for boats.

Major problem I've got now is: 
Who makes a plastic label tag that says "Oven" or "Stove"?
I've looked all over the east coast and the internet for years but no luck.
Otherwise, it's all good.

Are you working on a Hunter, or another vintage boat?


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

Just find a label maker or is it a different type of label?


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

My boat is an aussie design, a 1977 Supersonic 27.... So Similar vintage with similar issues, we are toying with putting in refrigeration which would definitely mean looking at the system-plus the boat is just badly wired period!


----------



## ggrizzard (Jan 19, 2009)

*Too little, too much*

the add-on 'label' in this case is a laminated, 5mil hard plastic with the letters engraved into the top laminate and is glued or screwed to the panel. I could buy a whole assortment for the cost of one custom made.


----------

